# Showing a part bred Welsh... how to?!...



## rachelandholly (20 May 2011)

Hi all...

I'm thinking of doing some showing with Holly this year, but I've never really had a go at it so need some advice.

I posted in picture gallery but not much response so thought I'd try in here!! (original post was how to show holly?!)

I don't know very much of her history... she was a bit of a surprise to the lady who brought the mare she came from!! The mare was Welsh but I know nothing of the father.

Please could anyone suggest suitable classes for her and how I should present her... I've asked around but there seems to be a bit of a conflict as to whether I should pull and plait or leave her au naturel...

And also, do I show her in a bridle or a halter for in hand?

All advice very much appreciated.

Have added a picture below so you can see what she's like... This was taken last year at our little fun show on the yard... I've let her mane grow out completely and is about 3 inches longer than in this pic (pls ignore the bit that rubbed out at the bottom :S)


----------



## SmallHunter (20 May 2011)

Part breds are shown pulled and plaited with a pulled tail.

How big is she and how old?


----------



## gonebananas (20 May 2011)

shes nice. but for the mane as shes only part bred its correct for her mane to be plaited. and i'd show her in a bridle. not sure what classes you could do depending really at what level your competing at. maybe riding club horse, best condition, etc


----------



## horseywelsh (20 May 2011)

She looks a lovely sort  It very much depends on what level you are wanting to do, is she registered PB welsh etc (she would need to be if you were wanting to do county level)
If you were showing as a part bred welsh then she should technically be trimmed and plaited. The bridle you have on her is fine. Some use the white rope halters on the purebred welsh mares, but you will be better in the bridle.

Personally wouldn't show her as M&M even at local level with not been a purebred (she looks more connie than welsh I think). I'd trim and plait and probably do hunter pony (if she's 15hh or under), condition class, part bred class, coloured class (some shows have a class just for palominos/duns/roans). Can't tell from pic if she has a dorsal stripe or not.

Also just a little note that shirt and tie would be "more correct" than stock, but otherwise you look nice and smart, as does you horse and you could turnout classes too.


----------



## rachelandholly (20 May 2011)

thanks for the advice so far... keep it coming please 

She's 11 and is 15.2hh.

No dorsal stripe.

Only looking at doing local level and she's not registered.


----------



## SmallHunter (20 May 2011)

For inhand then you would use a normal ridden bridle with a pelham or double and the reins taken over the head rather than an inhand bridle.

You can do classes like best condition, and you would probably get away with putting her in inhand riding horse or hunter at local level as long as you have a velvet browband for the riding horse class. You could also take her in odd coloured classes if you local shows have them.

If she isn't registered at all I would avoid the part bred classes.

For her you would need a bridle with a flat cavesson noseband a plain browband if you did hunter classes and a velvet one if you do riding horse.

Your jacket is fine you should have a shirt and tie (pale blue or cream shirt is best ASDA do them cheap but smart) Hair needs to be in a bun and hairnet.

Smart trousers rather than jodphurs I would go for cream (again ASDA do cream chino's quite cheap but smart) with short boots or shoes that you can run in.

If you can get brown gloves and cane that would be good and maybe rather than a riding hat something like this

http://www.robinsonsequestrian.com/wax-wide-brim-hat.html

Look in charity shops for a cheaper alternative.

Hope that helps


----------



## EstherYoung (21 May 2011)

The breed standard does allow part breds to be shown untrimmed/unplaited - I think it just says 'preferably' trimmed and plaited. We went to a county show last year with my part bred and the worthy winner of his class was a very smart coloured horse turned out like a welsh D. 

I guess it depends on whether the mane and tail are impressive enough so that you can carry it off.

I'm growing my part bred's mane.


----------



## CAH7 (21 May 2011)

She's lovely! She looks like a fab jumper too so, if you also fancy doing some ridden classes, how about working hunter? They are usually split between under 15hh and over at local level, and start off around 2'6 for novice classes and up to about 3'3 for opens. Trailblazers do lots of showing classes - maybe take a look at their schedules if there are any near you. She looks like a lovely all-rounder, best of luck!


----------



## star (21 May 2011)

i think you're going to get mixed answers on her because she doesn't clearly fit into one category.  You cant really show her unplaited in M&M classes because she's not a purebred and at 15.2hh the only breed allowed to be that high is a Welsh D and even though she's part Welsh she looks nothing like a Welsh Cob.  In terms of part bred classes, most of them only appear at the higher level/county shows and you need to be registered in the Welsh stud book.  Most of the crosses are with something finer like TB/warmblood so you get a class full of plaited sports horses - she's unlikely to really fit in there either.  

if you're wearing brown tweed then white stock is a big no-no.  Either coloured stock or preferably tie is correct.  Black gloves also frowned on for showing.

I would probably trim and plait her and do RC horse, odd coloured horse, turnout etc classes.  She looks lovely, she just doesn't fit into any specific breed classes being of fairly unknown parentage.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 May 2011)

Pulled tail, plaited mane (not a running plait or those silly lattice ones) and feathers off.

I have a non regd PB welsh and thats how I have to show him


----------



## MissSBird (21 May 2011)

Personally I'd forget all about her welsh breeding and show her as a small (sometimes just generic show) hunter. If you are under 25 you called also do intermediate show hunter. She looks like she can fairly jump as well, so working hunter would also be a good class for her.

If you do end up doing a part-bred class, she should be shown according to her type - hunter. So plaited again with a pulled tail.

Enjoy!


----------



## rachelandholly (21 May 2011)

Thanks for all the comments... all very helpful to see people's opinions on her...

Star, you hit the nail on the head with 'she doesn't clearly fit into one category'!!

She has a fab jump, and that's what she does best... I was talking to someone the other day who said they sometimes now do a native working hunter class which may be worth a look.

Think I'll go and give a few classes a go and just see what sort of feedback I get... Have also set about finding her previous owners to see if I can find any more about her breeding 

thanks again for all the tips xx


----------



## BronsonNutter (21 May 2011)

MissSBird said:



			Personally I'd forget all about her welsh breeding and show her as a small (sometimes just generic show) hunter. If you are under 25 you called also do intermediate show hunter. She looks like she can fairly jump as well, so working hunter would also be a good class for her.

If you do end up doing a part-bred class, she should be shown according to her type - hunter. So plaited again with a pulled tail.

Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

^That. She'd look lovely pulled and plaited 
Depending on how light she is, she might fit better into a riding horse class than show/small hunter, but it's difficult to tell from a picture!


----------



## MissSBird (21 May 2011)

rachelandholly said:



			Thanks for all the comments... all very helpful to see people's opinions on her...

Star, you hit the nail on the head with 'she doesn't clearly fit into one category'!!

She has a fab jump, and that's what she does best... I was talking to someone the other day who said they sometimes now do a native working hunter class which may be worth a look.

Think I'll go and give a few classes a go and just see what sort of feedback I get... Have also set about finding her previous owners to see if I can find any more about her breeding 

thanks again for all the tips xx
		
Click to expand...

Native working hunters are for the purebred m&ms, and unaffiliated ones are uncommon. Most insist on registereds only. But there are plenty (if not more) working hunter horse classes at local level


----------

